# Call of Duty 4 online ??



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 15, 2008)

Any COD 4  PS3 Gamers out there ?


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got a PS3, but not COD.


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2008)

i have both.  not very good at it, though.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 15, 2008)

Add me as a friend to yalls PSN: mason85tx


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2008)

i won't really have much time to be playing this week or weekend.  first time i'll be on is the weekend of the 27th.


----------

